

A calculus for causality? - emmett
http://bayes.cs.ucla.edu/LECTURE/lecture_sec1.htm

======
emmett
Mind blowing ideas on probability theory (perhaps new only to me). A quote on
the ideas applied:

Should we, in salary discrimination cases, compare salaries of equally
qualified men and women, or, instead, compare qualifications of equally paid
men and women? Remarkably, the two choices led to opposite conclusions. It
turned out that men earned a higher salary than equally qualified women, and
SIMULTANEOUSLY, men were more qualified than equally paid women.

